# Need Help : New brand/logo



## euclyde (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello friends.

I want to create a new brand, so I need ideas for a new name and need help to develop my logo / designs.

My idea is to develop a brand with a polar bear, so my name idea was ''PolaRISE'' .. What do you think about it, and what are your ideas?

Another idea could be a brand about zombie, or anything else..

Also, if someone is interested to earn money by helping me to developp my logo, please contact me.

Thank you!

Adrien Barbez,
B&C Création


----------



## stitchwell (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds good, But Don't use CAP at the end, Its my personal Opinion

Also get suggestion from others as well, 
Regarding Logo try something simple and best


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer PolaRISE because zombies are so common but I haven't seen your designs. How did you decide on that name?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## euclyde (Aug 21, 2012)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I prefer PolaRISE because zombies are so common but I haven't seen your designs. How did you decide on that name?


That name come from ''polar'' because our theme is the polar bears.


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,
I can help you with the logo design. I am a freelance graphic designer and illustrator. You can see my online portfolio here: https://www.behance.net/andreeacostache
Design Bite


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

More info would help out your cause.. Check back in a few I'll throw something together to get this started..


----------



## euclyde (Aug 21, 2012)

We are a skate brand, with a teenager market. We want to be a little bit like Enjoi or LRG brands. We are looking for a modern and young logo. We are from Montreal,Quebec, Canada


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

got it... Sorry but got to lengthen this to ten or more...


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Along these lines ?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

In case you don't get the wording, it's stands for CAME, SAW, CONQUERED....


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i am not sure if u are still looking for ideas can u pm me with ur email adress i would like to send u some samples
mike


----------

